
Uhh, Google Assistant Impersonating a Human on the Phone Is Scary as Hell to Me - evo_9
https://gizmodo.com/uhh-google-assistant-impersonating-a-human-is-scary-as-1825861987
======
gizmoduhhhhh
i find the phenomenon of gizmodo bloggists impersonating journalists to be
much scarier. what a horrible headline

~~~
asdsa5325
The true irony is that Duplex uses "um" and "uhh" to sound more human...
Gizmodo nicely displays the need for programmed language errors

------
palad1n
From a different article:

But don't expect to be able to ask the agent any random question that pops
into your head. "Duplex can only carry out natural conversations after being
deeply trained in such domains," a Google release points out, "It cannot carry
out general conversations."

[https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/08/pretty-sure-googles-
new-...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/08/pretty-sure-googles-new-talking-
ai-just-beat-the-turing-test/)

------
bitmapbrother
It's hard to take an article seriously when the title is so full of hyperbole.
This person needs to experience what _scary as hell_ is before using that line
next time.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm more worried about AI in drones deciding who lives / dies. That's way more
scary (and a little terminator'ish).

------
moneytide1
Finally, computers can talk to other humans for us.

That has always been such a hassle.

Dozens of seconds of our business day will now be freed up.

Thanks, Google

